# Echo ES-4



## Bike Lane (28. Februar 2008)

Weiß zufälligerweise noch jemand die Geometrie von einem Echo ES-4? Ich habe jetzt echt lange überlegt und habe mehr als zwei jahre versucht mich an den UCI Fahrstiel zu gewöhnen, aber irgendwie will das nicht so ganz klappen. Ich habe vor mir meine alte Liebe nachbauen zu lassen und brauche deshalb die Geometrie. Für eure hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar. Ciao!


----------



## mr.mütze (28. Februar 2008)

http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/bikes/echo_es4.php  müsste doch der sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MortiZ (28. Februar 2008)

genaue maße habe ich nicht gefunden, nur halt noch ein paar bilder und kurzbeschreibungen:

http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/news/echo_es4r.php

http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/news/echo_es4.php


----------



## Monty98 (28. Februar 2008)

ein sehr niedriges Gewicht von 1.55 kg

das kann wohl nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> http://vtcz.ch/pages/bike_technik/bikes/echo_es4.php  müsste doch der sein oder?



Aber anhand des Bildes kriegste die Maße raus. Rechne Dir nen Maßstab aus. 
Du weißt ja wie größ 26" Wheels sind und dann kannste Weiter rechnen  

Druck es dir dann aus und so kriegste die Winkel herraus. Ist zwar etwas Arbeit aber sollte es keinen geben der Dir die Maße nennen kann.


----------



## Eisbein (28. Februar 2008)

kettenstreben sind schon mal 381 und steurwinkel 74° tretlager ist +-0
und den radstand wirst ja wohl noch wissen...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (28. Februar 2008)

Jan Göhrig anmailen?


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2008)

hab noch einen ES4-R rumliegen...


----------



## HeavyMetal (28. Februar 2008)

hab noch nen urban, hatte der nich die gleiche geo?


----------



## Bike Lane (28. Februar 2008)

danke erst mal für die tipps. habe jetzt marko mal gemailt, weil der ist den ja auch ewig gefahren. Ich werde mir den rahmen von richi bauen lassen, die verhandlungen haben bereits begonnen. wird alles sehr old school. d521 felgen und so wenig trial parts wie nur irgendwie möglich. mein geplanter aufbau wird ungefähr so aussehen:

rb design reactor naben vorne und hinten mit d521 felgen von mavic in schwarz
rb design steuersatz
rb design bremshebel mit hs33 hinten und heatsink bremsbelägen, hope mono trial 180 vorne
thomson vorbau und zoo lenker
zoo gabel
middleburn kurbeln mit heatsink cloud9 bashring und skf tretlager
und die kleinteile halt


----------



## konrad (29. Februar 2008)

klingt gut!
würd aber die RB-bremshebel weglassen,wenn du dir stress ersparen willst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Februar 2008)

und welchen vorteil erhoffst du dir von der "veralteten" geo?


----------



## AxLpAc (29. Februar 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> und welchen vorteil erhoffst du dir von der "veralteten" geo?





Bike Lane schrieb:


> ...Ich habe vor mir meine alte Liebe nachbauen zu lassen ...



bedarf keinerlei erklaerung finde ich


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Februar 2008)

erklärt mir trotzdem nix...
gut, ok, nostalgie lass ich gelten aber fahrerische vorteile?


----------



## luckygambler (29. Februar 2008)

würde mich auch interessieren.
fahre ja noch den 05er pitbull welcher ja auch kein hohes tretlager hat.


----------



## locdog (29. Februar 2008)

an deiner stelle wurde ich nen BT 7,0 oder 8,0 kaufen, SUPER GEO, BIU stile geht locker mit dem und UCI komischerweise auch  die geo kennst ja bestimmt


hier mal die geo vom ES4 so wie die beim Jan for paar jahren stand 

tretlager 73
Steuerror 110mm 1/8"
Kettenstrebe: 381
Sitzrohr: 255
Oberrohr 570

BBrise und BB stand damals nicht aber ich glaub BBr wa so bei 0


----------



## Bike Lane (29. Februar 2008)

da ich biu bevorzuge brauch ich keine lange radstände, oder  hohe tretlager. wenn es zu hoch zum normalen springen oder tippen wird(ja tippen kann man auch mit einem radstand von unter 1050, vorrausgesetzt man weiß, was man tut  ), häng ich mich einfach mit meinem rock ring ein. ich fahre ja keine wettkämpfe, da ich dafür nicht die zeit habe. wozu soll ich mir dann irgendwelche techniken aufschwazen lassen, die mir keinen spass machen. außerdem ist es meine liebstes rad bis jetzt gewesen, wozu brauch ich da noch etwas erklären. deine freundin ist in meinen augen vielleicht auch hässlich, trotzdem kann es gut sein, dass du sie liebst.

vielen dank locdog! bist du nicht der besitzter von bt bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (29. Februar 2008)

ne ne, kenn in (rafal) aber schon paar jahre und wohne so 150km von im weit weg also sieht man sich offters, ist nen gute freund 

was dem BT rahmen  angeht ist das keine werbung, die haben mir auch damals kaum gefallen aber die geo vom 7,0 oder 8,0 (ist die gleiche) ist SUPER, wirklich, must mal testen 1075 und +20 bei knappen 380CS also alles andere als rein UCI stille, tippen kann ich auch nicht wirklich aber mit dem teil mache ich nen trete aus nur ne kurbel auf 115 
geht super, siehops auch, wirklich ne tolle geo 
bunnys gehen auch supper dammit

ich mags auch eher kurz daher mein tipp


----------



## speedy_j (29. Februar 2008)

kurze frage: was ist ein uci fahrstiel?


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

und biu?


----------



## Levelboss (29. Februar 2008)

speedy_j schrieb:


> kurze frage: was ist ein uci fahrstiel?


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Februar 2008)

hmm bilderrätsel


----------



## Tretschwein (29. Februar 2008)

ist das nicht die evolutive vorstufe dieser fliegenden besen? wie hexen sie immer nutzen? oder irre ich?


----------



## HeavyMetal (29. Februar 2008)

Bike Lane schrieb:


> deine freundin ist in meinen augen vielleicht auch hässlich, trotzdem kann es gut sein, dass du sie liebst.



halt mal die füße still mein freund! davon abgesehn hinkt der vergleich, hab ja nich gesagt dass die alten rahmen ******* aussahen, sondern nur dass die geo verglichen mit moderneren geos(das muss kein 1115er radstand sein) meiner meinung nach nich viele vorteile hat( hohes sattelrohr, mega kurze radstände, gerade beim gappen irgendwie unangenehm...). 
hättest du gesagt, dass dich meine freundin deiner meinung nach schlechter fährt und ich trotzdem damit klar komme, dann wär eher n schuh draus geworden


----------



## Eisbein (29. Februar 2008)

vll. gehts einfach um den fun faktor beim fahren. der ist mit so einem kurzen ding viel höher als mit den langen rädern


----------



## luckygambler (1. März 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hmm bilderrätsel



ich bin zu blöd dafür


----------



## luckygambler (3. März 2008)

ich rate mal:
im uci wird das aufsetzen des rockrings mit einem fehlerpunkt prämiert. durch ein höheres tretlager handelt man sich somit weniger fehlerpunkte ein. nach aussage einiger trialer im observed-forum bringe ein hohes bb aber auch nachteile mit sich. wenn die nachteilige performance nun nicht so sehr ins gewicht fällt wie die geringeren fehlerpunkte durchs aufsetzen, dann geht der trend natürlich auf wettkämpfen in richtung hohes bb. der trend spiuegelt sich dann auch im fahrstil wieder.
obs stimmt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (3. März 2008)




----------



## speedy_j (3. März 2008)

@luckygambler
an das hab ich auch schon gedacht. ob man davon aber von einem uci fahrstiel sprechen kann?


----------



## isah (3. März 2008)

@Luckygambler Du hast die letzten Tage keinen Schlaf bekommen, was?


----------



## luckygambler (3. März 2008)

ich geb keine ruh! :-D


----------

